# 4710 hydro



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

This tractor is jerky. When oil is cold its ok but as it warms up the hydro seems to be jerky, does not pull smooth but does not do it consistently. Changed fluid and filters and cleaned suction screen, but it was not very dirty, still does it. This is an e-hydro tractor. Anyone have issues with these tractors.


----------

